# cannot install ports ? automake/cmake/autom4te



## c0rnelis (Oct 5, 2012)

Bear with me, since this is my first (headless) installation of FreeBSD. To be honest, Iâ€™m using a  ZFSGuru installation, but I believe these issues address FreeBSD. I have a hard time finding my way around the file system, so if you would be so kind telling me the full path if I need to find a certain file â€¦ much appreciated

Many ports fail trying to install using *make install name=port_name* (I'm using ports-mgmt/portmanager which I installed following a ZFSGuru guide)

Example

```
$ su root
$ cd /usr/ports
$ make install name=flexget[/font]
===> accessibility
===> accessibility/accerciser
===>   accerciser-1.12.1_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   accerciser-1.12.1_2 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   accerciser-1.12.1_2 depends on executable: Xvfb - not found
===>    Verifying install for Xvfb in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xf86driproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/randrproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/renderproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/fixesproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/damageproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcmiscproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xf86miscproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/inputproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xf86vidmodeproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xf86bigfontproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/scrnsaverproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/bigreqsproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/resourceproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/fontsproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xf86dgaproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/videoproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/compositeproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/trapproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/recordproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/resourceproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xineramaproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/evieproto.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtrans.pc - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.7.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc in /usr/ports/graphics/dri
===>   dri-7.6.1_2,2 depends on executable: makedepend - found
===>   dri-7.6.1_2,2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/libxml2.py - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/libxml2.py in /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2
===>  Building for py27-libxml2-2.7.8_2
cd .. && gmake  am--refresh
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8'
CDPATH="${ZSH_VERSION+.}:" && cd . && /bin/sh /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8/missing --run aclocal-1.11 -I m4
/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8/missing: aclocal-1.11: not found
WARNING: `aclocal-1.11' is missing on your system.  You should only need it if
         you modified `acinclude.m4' or `configure.in'.  You might want
         to install the `Automake' and `Perl' packages.  Grab them from
         any GNU archive site.
CDPATH="${ZSH_VERSION+.}:" && cd . && /bin/sh /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8/missing --run autoconf
 cd . && /bin/sh /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8/missing --run automake-1.11 --gnu
/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8/missing: automake-1.11: not found
WARNING: `automake-1.11' is missing on your system.  You should only need it if
         you modified `Makefile.am', `acinclude.m4' or `configure.in'.
         You might want to install the `Automake' and `Perl' packages.
         Grab them from any GNU archive site.
Can't locate Autom4te/C4che.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/share/autoconf-2.69 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2 .) at /usr/local/bin/autom4te-2.69 line 37.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/autom4te-2.69 line 37.
gmake[1]: *** [configure] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8'
gmake: *** [../aclocal.m4] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/accerciser.
*** [_accerciser.realinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility.
*** [_accessibility.realinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports.
```

However, a few commands later running a *pkg_info*, to my surprise py_flexget was listed! And it works too 

Now I get the same error trying to install sqlite support for mysql:


```
$ make -C /usr/ports/databases/php5-pdo_sqlite install clean
===>  License PHP301 accepted by the user
=> php-5.4.7.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://dk.php.net/distributions/php-5.4.7.tar.bz2[/url]
php-5.4.7.tar.bz2                             100% of   10 MB 2545 kBps
===>  Extracting for php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.7
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for php-5.4.7.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.7
===>   php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.7 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h                                                                                                                           - found
===>   php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>   php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/pdo.so                                                                                                                           - found
===>   php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - fou                                                                                                                          nd
===>   php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.7 depends on shared library: sqlite3.8 - found
===>  PHPizing for php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.7
Configuring for:
PHP Api Version:         20100412
Zend Module Api No:      20100525
Zend Extension Api No:   220100525
Can't locate Autom4te/C4che.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/share/autoconf                                                                                                                          -2.69 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/m                                                                                                                          ach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/mach /usr/                                                                                                                          local/lib/perl5/5.14.2 .) at /usr/local/bin/autom4te-2.69 line 37.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/autom4te-2.69 line 37.
*** [do-phpize] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-pdo_sqlite.
```

My installed php packages:

```
$ pkg_info | grep "php"
php5-5.4.6          PHP Scripting Language
php5-gd-5.4.6       The gd shared extension for php
php5-mysql-5.4.6    The mysql shared extension for php
php5-pdo-5.4.6      The pdo shared extension for php
php5-pdo_mysql-5.4.6 The pdo_mysql shared extension for php
php5-session-5.4.6  The session shared extension for php
```

Anybody having any ideas? Please tell me what additional information you need.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2012)

c0rnelis said:
			
		

> Many ports fail trying to install using *make install name=port_name* (I'm using ports-mgmt/portmanager which I installed following a ZFSGuru guide)
> 
> Example
> 
> ...



I'm sure this fails as it's not the correct way.

`# cd /usr/ports/www/py-flexget && make install clean`

Or, if you want to use portmaster(8) (recommended):
`#  portmaster www/py-flexget`


----------



## c0rnelis (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks, this indeed works for py-flexget
[CMD=""]# cd /usr/ports/www/py-flexget && make install clean[/CMD]


However, issuing the same command for e.g. php5-pdo_sqlite it doesn't.


```
# cd /usr/ports/databases/php5-pdo_sqlite && make install clean
Can't locate Autom4te/C4che.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/share/autoconf-2.69 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2 .) at /usr/local/bin/autom4te-2.69 line 37.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/autom4te-2.69 line 37.
*** [do-phpize] Error code 1
```


Installing with portmaster gives the exact same error:

```
# portmaster /usr/ports/databases/php5-pdo_sqlite/


===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/php5-pdo_sqlite

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for databases/php5-pdo_sqlite in background
===> No options to configure
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/php5-pdo_sqlite from ports
===>>> Launching child to update php5-pdo-5.4.6 to php5-pdo-5.4.7

===>>> databases/php5-pdo_sqlite >> php5-pdo-5.4.6 (1/1)

===>>> Currently installed version: php5-pdo-5.4.6
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/php5-pdo

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for databases/php5-pdo in background
===> No options to configure
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/php5-pdo from ports
===>>> Launching child to update php5-5.4.6 to php5-5.4.7

===>>> databases/php5-pdo_sqlite >> php5-pdo-5.4.6 >> php5-5.4.6 (2/2)

===>>> Currently installed version: php5-5.4.6
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/php5

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for lang/php5 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/php5 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for lang/php5

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for databases/php5-pdo
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for databases/php5-pdo

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for databases/php5-pdo_sqlite
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for databases/php5-pdo_sqlite


===>>> databases/php5-pdo_sqlite >> (2)

===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Install databases/php5-pdo_sqlite
        Upgrade php5-pdo-5.4.6 to php5-pdo-5.4.7
        Upgrade php5-5.4.6 to php5-5.4.7

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y] y


===>>> Starting build for databases/php5-pdo_sqlite <<<===

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/php5-pdo_sqlite from ports
===>>> Launching child to update php5-pdo-5.4.6 to php5-pdo-5.4.7

===>>> databases/php5-pdo_sqlite >> php5-pdo-5.4.6 (1/2)

===>>> Currently installed version: php5-pdo-5.4.6
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/php5-pdo

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/php5-pdo from ports
===>>> Launching child to update php5-5.4.6 to php5-5.4.7

===>>> databases/php5-pdo_sqlite >> php5-pdo-5.4.6 >> php5-5.4.6 (2/2)

===>>> Currently installed version: php5-5.4.6
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/php5

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/php5 from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for lang/php5

===>>> databases/php5-pdo_sqlite >> php5-pdo-5.4.6 >> php5-5.4.6 (2/2)

===>  Cleaning for php5-5.4.7
===>  License PHP301 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for php5-5.4.6
===>  Extracting for php5-5.4.7
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for php-5.4.7.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for php5-5.4.7
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for php5-5.4.7
===>   php5-5.4.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>   php5-5.4.7 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   php5-5.4.7 depends on shared library: pcre.1 - found
===>   php5-5.4.7 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>  Configuring for php5-5.4.7
[FILE]Can't locate Autom4te/C4che.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/share/autoconf-2.69 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2 .) at /usr/local/bin/autom4te-2.69 line 37.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/autom4te-2.69 line 37.[/FILE]
*** [run-autotools-autoconf] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.

===>>> make failed for lang/php5
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for php5-5.4.6 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for php5-pdo-5.4.6 failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> databases/php5-pdo_sqlite databases/php5-pdo lang/php5
```

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm guessing your ports are a mess right now. I suggest starting over, *pkg_delete -a* the whole lot.


----------

